# Partition



## Dennis Schmidt (10. Dezember 2004)

Guten Morgen

Ich habe ein ziemliches Problem:

Als ich den PC angeschaltet habe, war auf einer Partition nur noch eine einzelne Anwendung. Eigentlich müssten dort 80 GB Daten gespeichert sein. So wurde es auch von Windws angezeigt. Doch zu sehen war nur diese Anwendung direkt auf der Partition.
Ich habe denn ScanDisk auf allen Partitionen gemacht, die sich auf der Festplatte befinden. Nun war es fertig und jetzt sagt mir Windows, wenn ich auf die Partition zugreifen möchte ->
Der Datenträger in Laufwerk L: ist nicht formatiert.
Soll er jetzt formatiert werden?

Natürlich möchte ich ihn nicht formatieren, weil vor dem ScanDisk da noch 80 GB Daten draufwaren.
Nun meine Frage: Ist wirklich alles verloren oder ist es nur ein fehler von Windows, den man wieder beheben kann? 
Ist mir wirklich sehr wichtig damit, die Daten bekomme ich so nicht wieder.

Ich hoffe, mr kann geholfen werden.


Ciao


----------



## take-a-rest (10. Dezember 2004)

Formatieren sollst du die Platte auf gar keinen Fall. Es gibt viele Tools, die deine Daten wieder finden können. PC Inspector, GetDataBack, R-Studio .... Mit Testdisk kannst du vielleicht deine Partition sogar auf der Festplatte reparieren, aber es ist mit Risiko verbunden, weil dieses Tool auf der Festplatte schreibt. Die anderen Programme laufen im "read-only"-Modus.


----------

